# Tivo Central menu has changed



## ac3dman (Mar 18, 2002)

Am I going mad? The menu looks shorter this morning. Has something been removed?

Perhaps they are reconfiguring something ready for the switch off?


----------



## abaker (Feb 9, 2006)

I still have:
Now Playing
Watch Live TV
Inside TiVo
Channel Highlights
Pick Programmes to Record
Messages & Setup

My software version is: 2.5.5-01-1-023
Uptime: 1d 4h 31m

Has your box rebooted overnight and therefore installed some recent update, that my hasn't? My "Inside TiVo" and "Channel Highlights" are both empty, but then I've never used those options before.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah, we're lost 'Inside TiVo' and 'Channel Highlights' which is part of the service they provide. Interesting that they've turned it off early, but it doesn't make much signifcant difference unless you use those options.

Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Both 'Inside TiVo' and 'Channel Highlights' have disappeared (and then re-appeared) regularly over the last ten years. Nothing to worry about


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Every time they disappeared you'd get people coming on here and predicting the end of Tivo. Just shows you that if you stick to your guns you'll eventually be right!

Now we just need the aliens to stop abducting people and say hello and we'll have the full set


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

The menu items only appear if there's any data to display. In the old days when people like the Radio Times and Channel 4 used to provide data they were always there.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

it's missing on two of mine, but not the other two!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

They should now be back.


----------



## ac3dman (Mar 18, 2002)

Yes, they're back. First time I've had this happen - perfect timing for paranoia.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

ac3dman said:


> Yes, they're back. First time I've had this happen - perfect timing for paranoia.


Or possibly the first time you have noticed it happen LOL

I think we are all on edge now !


----------



## MikeC34 (Mar 2, 2009)

katman said:


> Or possibly the first time you have noticed it happen LOL
> 
> I think we are all on edge now !


Haven't checked today but noticed my menus had shortened last night.
Possibly they have gone & come back beforehand but, as you say, we are all on edge now. All it needs is for some crucial menus to be removed to scupper any ideas of alternative TV schedules being created and used.

The whole TiVo system is written around menus - remove a menu and those functions are lost.

PS. I notice from US TiVo user comments they don't understand what the UK users love and will now lose.


----------



## ac3dman (Mar 18, 2002)

Today all the channel icons have vanished (that were next to recordings).


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Again, I don't think that a new thing. ISTR a re-boot fixes it.

Here's a tip: Stop looking for "signs"


----------



## ac3dman (Mar 18, 2002)

reboot didn't put them back.

sorry - can't stop being paranoid! Expected Tivo to fall off the slide half way down.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ac3dman said:


> reboot didn't put them back.


Okay. Not sure what does then. I think they might just re-appear. Unless it's a modded unit with all the channel icons. Then I think you might have to re-install them



> sorry - can't stop being paranoid! Expected Tivo to fall off the slide half way down.


LOL  Nice visual. Someone should make that one!


----------

